

8 Life Hacking Lessons From John D. Rockefeller (The Richest Man Ever) - davidsmith8900
http://www.limitlessmindset.com/limitless-characters/79-8-life-hacking-lessons-from-the-richest-man-ever.html

======
cup
Tip number 9. If people try to form a union to demand safer working
conditions, murder them _.

Just because people are rich doesn't mean we should emulate them.

_[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludlow_Massacre](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludlow_Massacre)

